# Southern California Retriever Club-Lost Hills



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open

36 dogs called back to 2nd series (3 scratches):

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,14,15,18,19,20,23,26,29,30,31,32,35,37,38,39,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,50,51,52,55


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Open to 3rd:
2, 5-10, 14, 15, 19, 23, 26, 29-32, 35, 37-41, 43-47, 50, 52, 55

Derby to 4th:
1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 11, 12, 17, 18, 21, 23


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open
30 dogs called back to the 3rd series:

2,5,6,7,8,9,10,14,15,19,23,26,29,30,31,32,35,37,38,39,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,50,52,55


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the updates Russ!  I assume they will resume in the morning.
Diane


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

The are definitely done for the day.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results

1st Uinta's Doc Holiday O-Colt Hamilton H-Kris Hunt
2nd Sit Happens O-Tom Hemingway H-Amie Duke
3rd Blue Wing Teal X O/H Chad Costa
4th Harney Hill Cully O-Gordon Powers H-Patti Kiernan
RJ Citori's Alma Mater O-Lynn & Michael Moore H-Michael

JAMs: 7 & 17


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open 
16 dogs called back to the 4th series:
2,5,6,7,8,9,10,14,15,26,35,38,41,47,50,55

Amateur

34 dogs called back to the 2nd series:
1,5,6,8,10,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,31,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,43,45,46,47


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur
28 dogs called back to the 3rd:
1,5,6,8,10,12,14,15,17,18,19,21,24,25,26,27,28,29,33,34,36,37,39,41,43,45,46,47

Water blind will start in the morning


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Russ


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results

1st AFC Citori's Vista 40th President O-Lynn & Michael Moore H-Michael

2nd Dottie Ray's Ivy League O/H Andy Kahn

3rd FC AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute O-Lynn & Michael Moore H-Michael

4th FC Abby's Little Cooper O-Stephen Abouaf H-John Henninger 

RJ FC/AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga O-Judy Pond H-Patti Kiernan

JAMs: 2,6,7,8,10,14,15,41,50,55


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur

Callbacks to the 4th series:

1,8,12,14,15,17,18,21,25,26,28,33,34,37,39,41,46,47


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st AFC Citori's Vista 40th President O-Lynn & Michael Moore H-Michael or Billy Sargenti
> 
> ...


First and Third...wow...Congrats Lynn and Michael (and Bill Sargenti too)


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Bon, Michael was handling. Reagan had zero Open points last year, though she did quite well in the Amateur stake. She had a lot of RJ's and heartbreakers, so we are very happy for her. Appreciate it.....Billy was busy at the Purina award dinner in Georgia accepting for Lilly.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations Lynn!!! a First and a Third, how awesome is that !!!
Diane


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice finishes John Henninger with Ivy and Abby. 2011 has been a great year for you so far, with alot more ribbons still to come!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st Trulines Walla Walla Sweet O/H Chad Costa

2nd AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia O-Helen and Don Graves H-Don

3rd FC/AFC Foxfires Slight of Hand O-Lorna & Bill Kolstad H-bill

4th Camino Weight Cutter O/H Andy Kahn

RJ AFC Dreamer's Diamond Solitaire O-Bill and Anita Daley H-Bill

JAMs: 1,10,12,14,25,26,33,34,36,39,46,47


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I only have two Qual Placements 1st was #9 Cully run by Patti Kiernan 2nd was #1 Shooter run by Pat Nicolls


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations in the Amateur:

Chad Costa - 1st place -- Truline's Walla Walla Sweet (Pink)
Don Graves - 2nd place -- AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia

I don't know the other placements.

Congratulations in the Qualifying:

Pat Nichols - 2nd place -- Midnight Shooter III (Ruby's son)
Don Graves - 4th place -- Flyway's Long Tall Sally (Ruby's daughter)

Helen


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Great Job Chad and Michael!!! You guys are having a great year.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats Every One!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

helencalif said:


> Congratulations in the Amateur:
> 
> Chad Costa - 1st place -- Truline's Walla Walla Sweet (Pink)
> *Don Graves - 2nd place -- AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia*
> ...


a 2nd place less than a month after getting rid of the puppies...very impressive...nice job to Team Graves


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> a 2nd place less than a month after getting rid of the puppies...very impressive...nice job to Team Graves


Never mind Team Graves. Those 2 Qual. placements should be highlighted, because they are litter mates out of Ruby's first litter sired by Saber:

Pat Nichols - 2nd place -- Midnight Shooter III (Ruby's son)
Don Graves - 4th place -- Flyway's Long Tall Sally (Ruby's daughter).


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Michael Moore and Don Graves. Was good to have met both of u at the first Lost Hills trial. Brooks Gibson


----------

